# Narco? no en Tamaulipas aqui "no pasa nada"!



## ivan_mzr (Feb 26, 2010)

Ultimamente en los noticieros uno se da cuenta adonde llega la hipocresia y los intereses de los que poseen las empresas de comunicacion, en la frontera de tamaulipas estamos hartos de que en la television digan que los rumores de aqui son falsos e insisten en que no hay balaceras, no hay muertes y critican al consulado y oficinas de EUA de que cierren "si no pasa nada", en el municipio de  Valle Hermoso tenemos del 24 de febrero que empezaron enfrentamientos y hubo varios hasta el 25 en la mañana, el 25 en la tarde este era un pueblo fantasma, hoy 26 poca gente sale, y si lo hace solo es para comprar despensa, gasolina y cosas de necesidad. Critican al facebook, youtube, twitter de difundir rumores falsos... que alguien me indique donde esta la falsedad de estas imagenes. Solo en el noticiero milenio hablaron brevemente de que militares detuvieron 3 vehiculos y mataron a 4 sicarios. aqui habia mucho mas que eso, son desfiles de camionetas ultimo modelo mostrando armas, asaltando, matando pero aqui: "no pasa nada".

Estas son fotos de hoy, quizas anexe unas que son "fuertes":

http://img9.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=82782461.jpg

Creo que puedo hablar en general al decir que estamos hartos del: "no pasa nada" en el que tanto insisten el gobernador y el secretario de Seguridad...

Esto es lo que hay:


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 26, 2010)

No se si este tema sobreviva en el foro por la naturaleza del concepto, pero definitivamente Gobierno-Narcos-Grandes empresarios, son la misma gente. Y los que estamos en medio, la sociedad comun, somos el jamon del sandwitch, a aguantar las presiones y las embarradas.

Si se va a tabla o no el tema, definitivamente ya estamos hartos de tanta corrupcion, y la inseguridad de no poder andar por la calle sin estar cuidandose y con la incertidumbre de que si el tipo que te hecha las luces por de tras sea narco y es mejor aguantarse la agresion, que investigar que tipo de persona esta fastidiando.
Sociedad de agachados, sociedad de invisibles, sociedad del gandalla.
Sin contar los multiples operativos policiales, donde "hacen que vigilan", pero solo atacan a los simples mortales multando y quitando vehiculos por no traer el cinturon de seguridad puesto (que tampoco esta mal que hagan ese trabajo), pero la jusiticia es impareja, parcial y sobre el que no es miembro de algun grupo delictivo o corporativo. Salu2!


----------

